# TOWING CAPACITY CHEVY 8.1 on work horse chassis



## Poppa (Sep 12, 2016)

I need the real answers on towing capacities. I am looking at several class A motor homes with chevy 8.1 with Allison 5 speed trannies. The trailer I will be pulling is in the area of 8,200#.

The posted towing capacity listed here and there is around 3,500 which I thinks is wrong.

What will a short 28" class A comfortably tow with a 8.1 and a Allison.


----------



## C Nash (Sep 13, 2016)

It's probably the hitch on the class c that rates it to 3500.  IMO you need a diesel to tow this.  Truck or class A.


----------



## Poppa (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks Chelse


----------



## C Nash (Sep 15, 2016)

Poppa said:


> Thanks Chelse


Poppa, I misread your post and thought it was a Class c you was asking about.  The Class A should be listed at  least 5k i would think but the 8200 is still a little much IMO.  It will tow it but bet the hitch is rated for 5K but just guessing.  Still think a diesel would be best.  I have the V10 ford and keep my tow under 4K.


----------

